# Rollo an Wago 750



## Android_Garden (13 November 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage zu meiner Wago 750-8202. Da ich in meiner Wohnung neben zwei über Kabel angebundenen Rollos auch vier Somfy Rolläden die per Funk gesteuert werden habe, würde ich diese wie auch die verkabelten Rollos mit meiner Wago Steuern. Während meiner Recherchen bin ich auf die Möglichkeit gestoßen Somfy-Funkrollos mittels CUL und FHEM zu steuern.

Ich würde das Thema Funk und Wago gerne vertiefen, da ich neben der Rollos auch noch die Lichter (besser gesagt die Taster/Schalter für die Lichter) in einigen Räumen gerne via Funk von meiner SPS steuern lassen will. In diesen Räumen ist es mir leider nicht möglich die Kabel direkt von den Schaltern/Lampen zu meiner SPS zu verlegen.

Nun zu meiner Primären Frage, die mir momentan wichtiger ist:
Ist es möglich meine Somfy Rollos (Funk/433 Mhz lt. Hersteller) auch ohne den Umweg FHEM mit meiner Wago zu steuern?

Ich hoffe man kann mir bei diesen Thema genauso kompetent und schnell helfen wie bei meinem ersten Thread in diesem Forum


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2014)

Es gibt neben CUL auch noch CUNO.
Dieses Modul kannst du - meines Wissens - an die Wago koppeln.
Damit entfällt dann der Umweg über fhem


----------



## gravieren (13 November 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt neben CUL auch noch CUNO.
> Dieses Modul kannst du - meines Wissens - an die Wago koppeln.
> Damit entfällt dann der Umweg über fhem



Sollte so funktionieren:
CC1101 @ 868MHz/433MHz  -->  http://busware.de/tiki-index.php?page=CUNO


----------



## Android_Garden (13 November 2014)

Ah vielen dank klingt ja super  ... Hat jemand zufällig eine doku zur Vorgehensweise CUNO an Wago SPS?


----------



## uzi10 (20 Oktober 2015)

Hallo!

Möchte auch gerne meine Funkjalousien mit der WAGO SPS steuern! Wie ist das möglich? diesen CUNO gibt es ja nicht mehr zu kaufen oder? was muss ich in codesys programmiern?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2015)

Wie bereits oben erwähnt, kannst du z.B. fhem oder openhab auf einem Raspi verwenden. Als Gateway ist das eine recht gute und günstige Lösung.


----------

